# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Πρόγραμμα viewer για αρχεία PCB

## FILMAN

Θα ήθελα να βρω (τσάμπα...) κάποιο πρόγραμμα με το οποίο θα μπορούσα να ανοίξω τα αρχεία με σχέδια πλακετών για λόγους επισκόπησης, εκτύπωσης και εξαγωγής αρχείων εικόνας. Αν η εκτύπωση του αρχείου εικόνας είναι σε φυσικό μέγεθος, ακόμα καλύτερα. Το σχεδιαστικό πρόγραμμα που χρησιμοποιώ είναι το EasyPC για DOS (δεν θέλω σχόλια...), το οποίο μπορεί να τυπώσει σε εκτυπωτή που είναι συνδεμένος μόνο στην LPT. Έχω βρει ένα πρόγραμμα viewer, το CAMCAD21, αλλά δεν είναι "ξεκλείδωτο". Το EasyPC σώζει τα αρχεία σε μια δική του μορφή με επέκταση .pcb οπότε το ζητούμενο πρόγραμμα προφανώς θα πρέπει να υποστηρίζει το EasyPC. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις προτάσεις σας.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Ξέρεις τι είναι τα LiveUSB Ubuntu κλπ;
Προτείνω ένα LiveUSB persistent με φορτωμένα μερικά προγράμματα όπως το gerbv και σιγά σιγά να μπείς στα σχεδιαστικά προγράμματα open-source.
Τι PC έχεις; 386-486-Pentium...
G

----------


## FILMAN

Καλημέρα Γιώργο "τυχερέ"! (λόγω WIND! χε χε! ). Αν κατάβα καλά μου ζητάς να το γυρίσω στο Linux... Ο υπολογιστής μου (όχι αυτός που γράφω τώρα) είναι PentiumII στα 200MHz. Βασικά το πρόγραμμα αυτό το έχω μάθει καλά και το δουλεύω σχεδόν με τυφλό σύστημα! (Δουλεύει και με το ποντίκι, αλλά έχω βρει πολύ πιο βολικό το πληκτρολόγιο! ) Εφόσον από άποψη δυνατοτήτων με καλύπτει απόλυτα, πραγματικά δεν βλέπω το λόγο να πάω σε κάτι άλλο. Εδώ δεν υπάρχει χρόνος ούτε για ανάσα, πόσο μάλλον για εξοικείωση με ένα καινούριο πρόγραμμα! Επίσης δεν είναι μόνο το τύπωμα (θα μπορούσα να το κάνω και με net use) αλλά και η δημιουργία αρχείων εικόνας για λόγους αρχειοθέτησης των πλακετών (ως τώρα τα αρχεία pcb είναι χύμα μέσα σε ένα φάκελλο - αχταρμά, άσε που με την ονοματολογία 8.3 δεν έχεις πολλά περιθώρια όσον αφορά την εκχώρηση περιγραφικών ονομάτων! )

----------


## FILMAN

Α, να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν ψάχνω viewer που να τρέχει σε DOS, αλλά σε windows (αλλιώς μάλλον δεν θα έβγαζε αρχεία .jpg). Αλλά θα πρέπει να τρέχει σε win98...

----------


## SRF

Λοιπόν... Το Easy-PC DOS έβγαζε και αρχεία Gerber από το OUTPUT. Εσύ αναφέρεις την προέκταση του αρχείου που σώζει στα files & είναι βέβαια .pcb Στην ουσία θέλεις ένα Gerber Viewer για να κάνεις την δουλειά σου. Θα βγάζεις αρχεία .gbr & .drl (NC-DRILL).  Προσωπικά δουλεύω το GerbTool αλλά υπάρχουν & άλλα που είναι ελεύθερα... με ΠΜ!

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, έχει την εφαρμογή ΕasyGerb που βγάζει αρχεία Gerber, καθώς και το EasyDril που βγάζει ένα αρχείο με τις συντεταγμένες των οπών και άλλο ένα με τα μεγέθη των τρυπανιών. Εγώ όμως δεν θέλω πρόγραμμα που να ανοίγει τα αρχεία Gerber, αλλά τα pcb. Δηλαδή ένα πρόγραμμα που θα υποστηρίζει το EasyPC (και πιθονότατα και άλλα προγράμματα), και θα μπορεί να ανοίγει τα αρχεία του.

----------


## plouf

ποιος ο λογος να παίξει με pcb ? 
αν μπορείς να τα σωσεις ως gerber και έτσι να τα βλέπεις ?

θέλω να πώ κολλάς στη μετατροπή ?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Στην ουσία θέλεις ένα Gerber Viewer για να κάνεις την δουλειά σου



Για windows δοκιμάζεις το gerbv: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gerbv/
αρχείο: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gerb...0.exe/download

G

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν είναι μόνο έτσι, π.χ. το μοντάζ των εξαρτημάτων δεν το κάνω εξαγωγή σε Gerber, αλλά προφανώς θέλω να φαίνεται στην εικόνα. Οι εικόνες θα χρησιμοποιούνται για να βοηθάνε στη συναρμολόγηση και όχι για την παραγωγή της πλακέτας.

----------


## SRF

Filman αν θέλεις να δειχνεις το τοπογραφικό υλικών, κάνε εκτύπωση από output, σε ένα αρχείο χρησιμοποιώντας πχ pdf  αφού εγκαταστήσεις σαν εκτυπωτή το bullzip! Αντί να πηγαίνει η εντύπωση στον υπαρκτό εκτυπωτή σου θα εμφανίζεται ένα αρχείο pdf που το δίνεις σε όποιον θέλεις!!! 

ΥΓ άκυρο... γιατί χρειάζεσαι λόγο dos & μια ενδιάμεση εφαρμογή, που δεν την θυμάμαι πως λέγεται τώρα! Πάντως γιατί δεν κάνεις ένα printScreen με paste σε jpg? Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό θα σε εξυπηρετεί άμεσα!

----------


## plouf

αυτο ετοιμαζομουν να γράψω... δεν θέλει εφαρμογή..

εφόσον σου κάνει η "εκτυπωση"
εγκατέστησε PDF Virtual Printer πχ PDFCreator καντο share 

και μετά γράψε "NET USE LPT2: \\127.0.0.1\ShareName"

έτσι θα εκτυπώσει το DOS στην LPT2 και θα πάει στα windows sto vistual printer και θα βγάλεις PDF..

----------


## kpap

Δε νομίζω να γίνεται έτσι απλά αυτό που περιγράφετε με το PDFCreator. Ολες οι DOS εφαρμογές είχαν κάποιους δικούς τους drivers για εκτυπωτές και η συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή προφανώς δεν έχει ιδέα για τον οποιοδήποτε driver του Windows.
Ίσως αν το πρόγραμμα έχει κάποιο driver για HPGL plotter, ώστε να ανοίξει με κάποιο HPGL viewer. Η κάτι παρόμοιο που δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ τώρα.

----------


## FILMAN

Tελικά το έλυσα το θέμα! Κατέβασα και εγκατέστησα το EasyPC v13 (για Windows) το οποίο κατόπιν δοκιμής αποδείχτηκε πως είναι ικανό να ανοίξει σωστά τα αρχεία που έχουν φτιαχτεί με το παλιό μου EasyPC για DOS (άκου να δεις τύχη! ). Το πρόγραμμα αυτό έχει επιλογή εξαγωγής σε PDF (προφανώς για την εκτύπωση του φιλμ). Μπορεί όμως - όπως διαπίστωσα - να βγάλει σε PDF όλα τα layers (και της μεταξοτυπίας), και μάλιστα με χρώματα (κατόπιν ρυθμίσεων βέβαια). Φυσικά από τη στιγμή που έχω το αρχείο σε μορφή .pdf, το κάνω ό,τι θέλω...

----------


## SRF

> Tελικά το έλυσα το θέμα! Κατέβασα και εγκατέστησα το EasyPC v13 (για Windows) το οποίο κατόπιν δοκιμής αποδείχτηκε πως είναι ικανό να ανοίξει σωστά τα αρχεία που έχουν φτιαχτεί με το παλιό μου EasyPC για DOS (άκου να δεις τύχη! ). Το πρόγραμμα αυτό έχει επιλογή εξαγωγής σε PDF (προφανώς για την εκτύπωση του φιλμ). Μπορεί όμως - όπως διαπίστωσα - να βγάλει σε PDF όλα τα layers (και της μεταξοτυπίας), και μάλιστα με χρώματα (κατόπιν ρυθμίσεων βέβαια). Φυσικά από τη στιγμή που έχω το αρχείο σε μορφή .pdf, το κάνω ό,τι θέλω...



Βρε Filman το να κάνεις ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ αναβάθμιση στο EasyPC ήταν μιά σίγουρη λύση για πολλές παραπάνω δυνατότητες!  Επειδή συμπτωματικά & εγώ δουλεύω το EasyPC από όταν ήταν DOS!!! (το 1988-89) το πέρασα αυτό το στάδιο όταν αγόρασα πλεόν το πρώτο EasyPC Windows! Θα δείς τεράστιες δυνατότητες παρπάνω που θα έχεις με το v.13 εκτός αυτού που λες! Είναι όντως ένα άριστο σχεδιαστικό πρόγραμμα από τα γεννοφάσκια του, εως & σήμερα... σε όλα, εκτός από τον autorouter του! Ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν μου δούλεψε καλά, ή έστω τόσο καλά όσο θα ήθελα για ένα πανάκριβα πληρωμένο επαγγελματικό πρόγραμμα!

----------


## plouf

μας κουφανες πραγματικά.....

----------


## FILMAN

SRF μια και το έχεις δουλέψει, είδες ποτέ καμιά ασυμβατότητα ανοίγοντας ένα αρχείο του EasyPC για DOS με το EasyPC για Windows; Θέλω να πω, τα πάχη των διαδρόμων, τα μεγέθη των τρυπών, τα μεγέθη και τα variants των νησίδων, κ.τ.λ. βγαίνουν πάντα σωστά; Απότι είδα μέχρι τώρα, το μόνο που φαίνεται να βγαίνει διαφορετικό είναι η γραμματοσειρά των κειμένων (σιγά τα λάχανα δηλαδή).

----------


## SRF

> SRF μια και το έχεις δουλέψει, είδες ποτέ καμιά ασυμβατότητα ανοίγοντας ένα αρχείο του EasyPC για DOS με το EasyPC για Windows; Θέλω να πω, τα πάχη των διαδρόμων, τα μεγέθη των τρυπών, τα μεγέθη και τα variants των νησίδων, κ.τ.λ. βγαίνουν πάντα σωστά; Απότι είδα μέχρι τώρα, το μόνο που φαίνεται να βγαίνει διαφορετικό είναι η γραμματοσειρά των κειμένων (σιγά τα λάχανα δηλαδή).



Όχι, δεν είχε τότε καμμία ασυμβατότητα απ'όσο θυμάμαι, γιατί εγώ γύρισα όλα τα αρχεία που είχα σε DOS απ'ευθείας με το που αγόρασα το πρώτο EasyPC Windows που έβγαλαν το 98 αφού είχα ήδη το DOS παρέα με το Analyser, το LAYAN & το Stockit αρκετά χρόνια για να άλλαζα πρόγραμμα σχεδίασης. Άλλα προβλήματα είχα τότε, όπως αδυναμία διασύνδεσης του με τον Analyzer τους, αστάθεια προγράμματος που "χτυπούσε" error & έκλεινε ξαφνικά χάνοντας βέβαια ότι αλλάγές έκανες από το προηγούμενο σώσιμο (ειλικρινά με σκότωσε αρχικά, μέχρι που άρχισα να κάνω save αμέσως μετά από την παραμικρή αλλαγή), κ.α, που με αρκετές ώρες επικοινωνείας με τους Άγγλους, και μερικά patch που έστειλαν, τελικά το πρόγραμμα σταθεροποιήθηκε! Οι διαφορετικές γραμματοσειρές προστεθήκαν στο v.9 και ήταν κάτι που τους το είχα ζητήσει από όταν πήρα το Windows version, παρέα με τα copper fill, που δεν τα καταλάβαν αρχικά, οπότε τελικά κατέληξαν να το κάνουν λέγοντάς το Copper Pour! Επίσης υπάρχει δυνατότητα να "εισάγεις" bitmap (πχ. ένα λογότυπο) και να το κάνεις μέρος σε κάποιο Layer...  
Η φιλοσοφία είναι ακριβώς ίδια με την βασική του DOS που δούλευες, απλά με τις δυνατότητες που έχει πλέον ίσως σε "φρικάρει" καμμιά φορά που θα ψάχνεις να αλλάξεις κάτι, πχ γραμματοσειρά & μέγεθος χαρακτήρων στα εξαρτήματα των βιβλιοθηκών... αλλά τουλάχιστον μέχρι το v.12 που έχω αυτήν την στιγμή, όλα αυτά που κάνει είναι άψογα! 
Με έβαλες τώρα να πάρω & την τελευταία αναβάθμιση...  :Wink:

----------


## SRF

> μας κουφανες πραγματικά.....



Δεν το έπιασα σε ποιόν & σε τι αναφέρεσαι... Μπετόβεν!

----------


## FILMAN

Ε, προφανώς εννοούσε ότι το να πάω σε νεότερη έκδοση του προγράμματος δεν ήθελε και ιδιαίτερη σκέψη! Πάντως δεν θεωρώ καθόλου δεδομένο ότι το καινούριο πρόγραμμα θα άνοιγε σωστά τα αρχεία του παλιού - αυτό ήταν που με εντυπωσίασε. Ε, τώρα όσο για τη δυσκολία αλλαγής μεγέθους της γραμματοσειράς, είδες τι εύκολο που είναι το παλιό; Πας πάνω στο κείμενο και πατάς F5 - S - 3 - Enter, και ωωωπ! το μέγεθος έγινε 3! Πάντως για την ώρα δεν σκέφτομαι να χρησιμοποιήσω το καινούριο για σχεδίαση, παρά μόνο για εξαγωγή εικόνων από τα παλιά μου σχέδια για να φτιάξω επιτέλους ένα αρχείο με τις κατασκευές μου, ίσως και για να βγάζω gerber αρχεία, γιατί με το παλιό τα αρχεία βγαίνουν σε μια μορφή που του πλακετατζή του βγαίνουν τα μάτια μέχρι να τα εισάγει στο GerbTool!

----------


## SRF

> Ε, προφανώς εννοούσε ότι το να πάω σε νεότερη έκδοση του προγράμματος δεν ήθελε και ιδιαίτερη σκέψη! Πάντως δεν θεωρώ καθόλου δεδομένο ότι το καινούριο πρόγραμμα θα άνοιγε σωστά τα αρχεία του παλιού - αυτό ήταν που με εντυπωσίασε. Ε, τώρα όσο για τη δυσκολία αλλαγής μεγέθους της γραμματοσειράς, είδες τι εύκολο που είναι το παλιό; Πας πάνω στο κείμενο και πατάς F5 - S - 3 - Enter, και ωωωπ! το μέγεθος έγινε 3! Πάντως για την ώρα δεν σκέφτομαι να χρησιμοποιήσω το καινούριο για σχεδίαση, παρά μόνο για εξαγωγή εικόνων από τα παλιά μου σχέδια για να φτιάξω επιτέλους ένα αρχείο με τις κατασκευές μου, ίσως και για να βγάζω gerber αρχεία, γιατί με το παλιό τα αρχεία βγαίνουν σε μια μορφή που του πλακετατζή του βγαίνουν τα μάτια μέχρι να τα εισάγει στο GerbTool!



Πάντως εγώ δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα με τα εξαγώμενα αρχεία... Ο Χουρδάκης τα έβλεπε με την μία... & δεν μου είχε πει ποτέ ότι έιχε πρόβλημα! Θα τρέξω ένα αρχείο από DOS που έχω στο GerbTool να δω, γιατί μου κάνει εντύπωση αυτό που λες. Μόνο ένας πλακετάς δεν μπορούσε να διαβάσει τα αρχεία τότε... ένας στο Περιστέρι που μάλλον παλιά θα ήταν 'φούρναρης' ...  :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

Βασικά το θέμα είναι ότι αντί για ένα αρχείο "όλα μέσα", το EasyPC για DOS βγάζει:
1 αρχείο Aperture Table
1 αρχείο χαλκογραμμών για κάθε layer (1 αρχείο για πλακέτα μονής όψης, 2 αρχεία για διπλής, κ.ό.κ.)
1 αρχείο solder mask για κάθε layer (1 αρχείο για πλακέτα μονής όψης και 2 αρχεία για διπλής)
1 αρχείο με τις συντεταγμένες των οπών
1 αρχείο με τις διαμέτρους των τρυπανιών

Επειδή ο πλακετατζής μου κόβει την πλακέτα με router, στα παραπάνω αρχεία προστίθεται άλλο ένα με το περίγραμμα της πλακέτας (το σχεδιάζω ως λεπτό χαλκοδιάδρομο σε ξεχωριστό layer).

Τα αρχεία πρέπει να τα κάνει import ένα - ένα, και έχει και ένα θέμα με τα αρχεία τρυπήματος όπου το format 2.4 που βγάζει το EasyDril δεν το αναγνωρίζει (; ) το GerbTool, και αναγκαστικά πρέπει να ανοίξει στο notepad το αρχείο με τις διαμέτρους των τρυπανιών και ύστερα να τις εισάγει πληκτρολογώντας τες στο GerbTool.

----------


## cycler

Το EasyPC για DOS πρέπει να είναι κλώνος του Boardmaker της Tsien που δουλεύω (ακόμα) εγώ. Έχει ακριβώς την ίδια συντόμευση πληκτρολογίου για αλλαγή μεγέθους γραμματοσειράς. Επιπλέον είχα διαπιστώσει και εγώ ότι το EasyPC για Windows ανοίγει τα .pcb του Boardmaker για DOS.Το σκεύτομαι για μελλοντική αναβάθμιση, δεν είναι από τα ακριβά προγράμματα για αυτά που κάνει. Δεν το δούλεψα πολύ όμως.
Η τωρινή μου λύση είναι να ανοίγω τα παλιά σχέδια με το Boardmaker που τρέχει μέσα από τον DosBox emulator άψογα.
Καλοδούλευτο...

----------


## cycler

> Βασικά το θέμα είναι ότι αντί για ένα αρχείο "όλα μέσα", το EasyPC για DOS βγάζει:
> 1 αρχείο Aperture Table
> 1 αρχείο χαλκογραμμών για κάθε layer (1 αρχείο για πλακέτα μονής όψης, 2 αρχεία για διπλής, κ.ό.κ.)
> 1 αρχείο solder mask για κάθε layer (1 αρχείο για πλακέτα μονής όψης και 2 αρχεία για διπλής)
> 1 αρχείο με τις συντεταγμένες των οπών
> 1 αρχείο με τις διαμέτρους των τρυπανιών
> 
> Επειδή ο πλακετατζής μου κόβει την πλακέτα με router, στα παραπάνω αρχεία προστίθεται άλλο ένα με το περίγραμμα της πλακέτας (το σχεδιάζω ως λεπτό χαλκοδιάδρομο σε ξεχωριστό layer).
> 
> Τα αρχεία πρέπει να τα κάνει import ένα - ένα, και έχει και ένα θέμα με τα αρχεία τρυπήματος όπου το format 2.4 που βγάζει το EasyDril δεν το αναγνωρίζει (; ) το GerbTool, και αναγκαστικά πρέπει να ανοίξει στο notepad το αρχείο με τις διαμέτρους των τρυπανιών και ύστερα να τις εισάγει πληκτρολογώντας τες στο GerbTool.



Αυτό είναι το φορμα RS-274-D σε αντίθεση με το RS-274-X όλα σε ένα.
Εγώ έφτιαχνα το αρχείο για το κάθε gerber-viewer που χρησιμοποιούσε ο κάθε κατασκευαστής pcb.

----------


## SRF

> Το EasyPC για DOS πρέπει να είναι κλώνος του Boardmaker της Tsien που δουλεύω (ακόμα) εγώ. Έχει ακριβώς την ίδια συντόμευση πληκτρολογίου για αλλαγή μεγέθους γραμματοσειράς. Επιπλέον είχα διαπιστώσει και εγώ ότι το EasyPC για Windows ανοίγει τα .pcb του Boardmaker για DOS.Το σκεύτομαι για μελλοντική αναβάθμιση, δεν είναι από τα ακριβά προγράμματα για αυτά που κάνει. Δεν το δούλεψα πολύ όμως.
> Η τωρινή μου λύση είναι να ανοίγω τα παλιά σχέδια με το Boardmaker που τρέχει μέσα από τον DosBox emulator άψογα.
> Καλοδούλευτο...



Ακριβώς το αντίθετο συμβαίνει! Το EasyPC ήταν το αρχικό πρόγραμμα που έφτιαξαν μια ομάδα, υπό την καθοδήγηση μάλιστα του Sinclair!!! Μάλιστα σε αυτό (το αρχικό πρωτότυπο πρόγραμμα) σχεδιάστηκαν μερικά από τα "διαμάντια" του Sir!!! Από την ομάδα αυτή ξεπήδηξαν & οι μηχανικοί του Boardmaker, όταν τα "έσπασαν" με τον αρχικό προγραμματιστή! Τα δύο προγράμματα κάποια στιγμή ήταν τόσο ίδια, που πολλοί νόμιζαν ότι σχεδιάζουν σε άλλο από αυτό που εκείνη την ώρα δουλεύαν!!! Δεν θυμάμαι, αν στην πρώϊμη μορφή του boardmaker χρησιμοποιούνταν & αρχεία βιβλιοθηκών του Easy-PC... αλλά θυμάμαι ότι κάτι τέτοιο γινόταν. Είχα δουλέψει & το Boardmaker κάποτε σε μιά επιχείρηση, με τόση άνεση από την ώρα 0 που με κοιτούσαν έκπληκτοι για το πόσο άμεσα προσαρμόστηκα χωρίς καμιά επεξήγηση από κανέναν... !

----------


## FILMAN

> Είχα δουλέψει & το Boardmaker κάποτε σε μιά επιχείρηση, με τόση άνεση από την ώρα 0 που με κοιτούσαν έκπληκτοι για το πόσο άμεσα προσαρμόστηκα χωρίς καμιά επεξήγηση από κανέναν... !



Αυτό είναι!  :Lol:

----------


## SRF

> Βασικά το θέμα είναι ότι αντί για ένα αρχείο "όλα μέσα", το EasyPC για DOS βγάζει:
> 1 αρχείο Aperture Table
> 1 αρχείο χαλκογραμμών για κάθε layer (1 αρχείο για πλακέτα μονής όψης, 2 αρχεία για διπλής, κ.ό.κ.)
> 1 αρχείο solder mask για κάθε layer (1 αρχείο για πλακέτα μονής όψης και 2 αρχεία για διπλής)
> 1 αρχείο με τις συντεταγμένες των οπών
> 1 αρχείο με τις διαμέτρους των τρυπανιών
> 
> Επειδή ο πλακετατζής μου κόβει την πλακέτα με router, στα παραπάνω αρχεία προστίθεται άλλο ένα με το περίγραμμα της πλακέτας (το σχεδιάζω ως λεπτό χαλκοδιάδρομο σε ξεχωριστό layer).
> 
> Τα αρχεία πρέπει να τα κάνει import ένα - ένα, και έχει και ένα θέμα με τα αρχεία τρυπήματος όπου το format 2.4 που βγάζει το EasyDril δεν το αναγνωρίζει (; ) το GerbTool, και αναγκαστικά πρέπει να ανοίξει στο notepad το αρχείο με τις διαμέτρους των τρυπανιών και ύστερα να τις εισάγει πληκτρολογώντας τες στο GerbTool.



Ναι, και όντως έτσι πρέπει να εξάγεις τα αρχεία τελικά. Ανεξάρτητο για κάθε επίπεδο. Αυτό με την πλακέτα μου κάνει λίγο εντύπωση γιατί νομίζω ότι είχε & τότε επί DOS version το Board! Δεν θυμάμαι να έκανα ειδικό επίπεδο για την διάσταση ορίων της πλακέτας! Βέβαια τελευταία φορά που δούλεψα το DOS Easy-PC ήταν στα τέλη του 98! Οπότε η EEPROM μου έχει γράψει πολλές φορές από πάνω για να μπορώ να ανακτήσω έστω & θολά αυτήν την πληροφορία!!!  :Smile:  
To Gerbtool έχει δυνατότητα να εισάγει αυτόματα τα όποια αρχεία, απλά θα σου ζητήσει να καθορίσεις το Aperture που επιθυμείς να χρησιμοποιήσει ως βάση. Μπορείς βέβαια να εισάγεις ανεξάρτητα εσύ κατ'επιλογήν κάθε Layer αλλά μάλλον αυτό το κάνουν όσοι δεν το χειρίζονται σωστά (η δεν το έχουν "νόμιμα")! Τώρα αν θα κόβει με router η θα κάνει scoring τις πλακέτες δεν έχει να κάνει με το αρχείο που εσύ του στέλνεις, αλλά με το panel που θα δημιουργήσει τελικά! Επίσης το GerbTool μπορεί να προσθέσει - διαμορφώσει τα όρια μιάς πλακέτας η να αλλάξει ακόμα & πίστες! Το έχω κάνει σε διόρθωση πλακέτας από άλλους που είχα μόνο τα εξαφώμενά τους αρχεία προς εκτύπωση.

----------


## SRF

> Αυτό είναι!



Σήμερα κάποιος μπορεί να μάθει τον χειρισμό του EasyPC, Pulsonix, και κανά δυό τριών άλλων προγραμάτων που είναι ΟΛΑ ίδια από κάτω!!! χωρίς να αγοράσει κανένα τους αφού πλέον ένας πλήρης "κλώνος" του EasyPC δίνεται εντελώς δωρεάν κάτω από άλλο όνομα! Δες αυτό εδώ  που παρέχεται ως "δώρο" (διάβαζε Δούρειος ίππος) από την RS! Στην ουσία είναι το πλήρες Easy-PC σε παλαιότερο version του με επιμέρους κομμάτια από πιό πρόσφατα version! Το καλό? Έχει υπέροχες & τεράστιες βιβλιοθήκες (συνδεδεμένες & με τους κωδικούς των εξαρτημάτων όπως είναι στον κατάλογο της RS, για πλήρη παραγγελεία από εκεί αν το επιθυμείς), autorouter βελτιωμένο!!! , κανένα όριο κατασκευής σε περιορισμούς πχ τρυπών, επιπέδων, μεγέθους πλακέτας, κλπ, & βέβαια είναι απολύτως ΔΩΡΕΑΝ = NO MONEY FOR HONEY!!! 
Το κακό? Δεν δέχεται/αναγνωρίζει κανένα αρχείο από το Easy-PC, Pulsonix, κλπ! Δυστυχώς, γιατί είχε πιό πλήρης βιβλιοθήκες από τα προγράμματα αυτά, & εκτός αυτού εγώ πχ που έχω κάνει μερικές χιλιάδες υλικά από μόνος μου & δεν θέλω να τα "χάσω" η να αναγκαστώ να ξανακάνω τους 'τροχούς' πο δημιουργήθηκαν μέσα σε τόσα χρόνια!

----------


## FILMAN

Άντε, να μια καλή λύση για σένα που θέλεις καλύτερο autorouter! Εγώ προς το παρόν θα συνεχίσω να ζορίζω τον εγκεφαλικό μου επεξεργαστή (κάθε μερικά λεπτά βούτηγμα του κεφαλιού σε ένα κουβά με κρύο νερό για αποβολή της περίσσειας θερμότητας)!  :Lol:  Κοίτα εδώ πλακέτα σχεδιασμένη χωρίς autorouter! Να ζει κανείς ή να μη ζει;

Υ.Γ. άλλαξε την επέκταση του συνημμένου από .doc σε .pcb για να το ανοίξεις με το EasyPC (δεν μπορούσα να το ανεβάσω ως .pcb)

----------


## FILMAN

Ουπς, έκανες edit, τσάμπα χάρηκα για λογαριασμό σου!

----------


## SRF

:Smile:  Είπα "βελτιωμένο" autorouter... όχι σωστό!!! Οπότε πάλι δεν θα πήγαινα σε αυτό μόνο για το ρούτερ! Ωραία τηλεφωνικά πλακετάκια! Το έκανα & εγώ σε κατασκευές με πλακέτα όχι εντελώς παραλληλόγραμμη να εκμεταλλεύομαι την εσοχή της για να τυπώνω έξτρα πλακετάκια επιμέρους σχεδίων! Καλό, αλλά όλα TH? Καθόλου SMT? !!! Δες και εσύ SMT χωρίς autorouter! Άνοιξέ τες με το καινούργιο που πήρες... γιατί το DOS δεν!!! 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19583Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19582


PS Πήγα να σου στείλω να δεις αλλά δεν με αφήνει το φόρουμ να βάλω τίποτα ως attachment ! Δεν έχει καν επιλογή να με αφήσει να κάνω προσθήκη αρχείου! Μάλλον είναι "μπλοκαρισμένος' για να μην ανεβάζω τίποτα!  :Tongue2:  

PS2 τα έκανα σε ZIP και τα ανέβασα φτιάχνοντας ένα ΝΕΟ ΘΕΜΑ, & μετά με Copy/Paste εδώ!!! Μάλλον κάτι δεν είναι σωστό στις ρυθμίσεις του Φόρουμ!!! Να μην αφήνει να βάζεις επισυναπτόμενο απ'ευθείας σε απάντηση ? !!! Και εγώ Μπετόβεν τώρα!!!

----------


## GeorgeVita

[off topic]





> ... δεν με αφήνει το φόρουμ να βάλω τίποτα ως attachment ! Δεν έχει καν επιλογή να με αφήσει να κάνω προσθήκη αρχείου!



Από άλλο θέμα:




> Ο απλός τρόπος είναι με επισύναψη του αρχείου μέσω του συνδετήρα στη γραμμή με τα εργαλεία. Στις προσωπικές ρυθμίσεις του προφίλ σου έχεις 3 επιλογές επεξεργαστών κειμένου που λειτουργούν διαφορετικά.
> 
> *Αν απαντάς ή διορθώνεις ένα μήνυμα πηγαίνεις πρώτα στον 'Επεξεργαστή κειμένου' (μεσαίο κουμπί κάτω δεξιά).* Μετά click στον συνδετήρα (δίπλα στις φατσούλες), και ανοίγει παράθυρο 'Διαχείριση συνημμένων'
> > Add Files > Select Files (για να ανεβάσεις το αρχείο από το PC σου), το δείχνεις, πατάς ΟΚ > Upload Files
> Τέλος αν το θέλεις εντός του κειμένου click στο 'inline'.
> Αν σε μπερδεύει το 'γραφικό στυλ' του επεξεργαστή κειμένου (τα εμφανίζει σχεδόν όπως θα είναι το τελικό) μπορείς να επιλέξεις απλό HTML TEXT editor με click στο κουμπί Α/Α πάνω δεξιά και θα σου δείχνει [Β]Α[/Β] αντί Α
> 
> Σε περίπτωση που δείχνεις φωτογραφία στο internet μπορείς να βάλεις την διεύθυνσή της εντός html tags: 
> *[img]*http: // ../abc.jpg *[/img]*



G
[/off topic]

----------


## cycler

Εγώ δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει autorouter μεχρι σήμερα. Ειδικά στα μικρά πλακετάκια είναι άχρηστοι όλοι όσοι δοκίμασα. Παράδειγμα συνημμένοPANEL2A.zip
Για τα μεγαλύτερα αν έχετε κάτι υπ'οψη σας να το δοκιμάσω, πείτε...

----------


## FILMAN

> Είπα "βελτιωμένο" autorouter... όχι σωστό!!! Οπότε πάλι δεν θα πήγαινα σε αυτό μόνο για το ρούτερ! Ωραία τηλεφωνικά πλακετάκια! Το έκανα & εγώ σε κατασκευές με πλακέτα όχι εντελώς παραλληλόγραμμη να εκμεταλλεύομαι την εσοχή της για να τυπώνω έξτρα πλακετάκια επιμέρους σχεδίων! 
> 
> (Βασικά η γωνία που λείπει από τη μεγάλη πλακέτα ήταν η θέση για τον μ/ς τροφοδοσίας που ήταν βιδωμένος στο σασί. Τα μικρότερα πλακετάκια που είδες ήταν τα τηλεχειριστήρια υπερύθρων της μεγάλης πλακέτας. Και το καλύτερο: Κανένα από τα ολοκληρωμένα που είδες δεν είναι μ/ε! )
> 
> Καλό, αλλά όλα TH? Καθόλου SMT? !!!
> 
> (Ε, για SMD δες το καινούριο συνημμένο που σου έχω (βάλε πάλι επέκταση .pcb αντί .doc...))
> 
> Δες και εσύ SMT χωρίς autorouter! Άνοιξέ τες με το καινούργιο που πήρες... γιατί το DOS δεν!!! 
> ...



Δεν κατάφερα να δω τα λινκ! Κάνε κι εσύ αλλαγή της επέκτασης γιατί οι τύποι των αρχείων που επιτρέπει το φόρουμ να ανεβούν είναι συγκεκριμένοι!

----------


## FILMAN

> Εγώ δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει autorouter μεχρι σήμερα. Ειδικά στα μικρά πλακετάκια είναι άχρηστοι όλοι όσοι δοκίμασα. Παράδειγμα συνημμένοPANEL2A.zip
> Για τα μεγαλύτερα αν έχετε κάτι υπ'οψη σας να το δοκιμάσω, πείτε...



Όπως βλέπεις κι εγώ με τα μεγαλύτερα... Εμπρός καλά μου χέρια!

----------


## FILMAN

> [off topic]
> 
> 
> 
> Από άλλο θέμα:
> 
> G
> [/off topic]



Γιώργο καλωσήρθες στην παρέα!

----------


## SRF

GeorgeVita άκου να δεις λοιπόν τι γίνεται! πατώντας "απάντηση στο θέμα" απ'ευθείας δεν υπάρχουν ούτε κουμπάκια ούτε τίποτα που να επιτρέπουν να κάνεις όσα περιγράφεις! Αυτό όμως που παρατήρησα είναι ότι ανοίγοντας με δεξί κλικ ακριβώς το ίδιο 'απάντηση στο θέμα' ... ανοίγεις σε άλλο παράθυρο μιά ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΛΛΗ επεξεργασία κειμένου που επιτρέπει τα πάντα! Δηλαδή για πλήρη επεξεργασία & προσθήκη αρχείων πρέπει να ανοίγω με δεξί κλικ σε νέο παράθυρο! Γιατί όλο αυτό? Θα μπορούσε να είναι η 'απάντηση στο θέμα' πλήρους επεξεργασίας & κάτω κάτω στο νήμα να υπήρχε έστω η 'γρήγορη απάντηση' αντί να πηγαίνεις πάντα σε αυτήν & μόνο με "κόλπο" να πάς στον πλήρη κειμενογράφο! Άγνωστες αι βουλέ των κυρίων!!!

----------


## cycler

> Όπως βλέπεις κι εγώ με τα μεγαλύτερα... Εμπρός καλά μου χέρια!



 Και γω, μιλάμε για πολλούς κουβάδες νερό...

----------


## FILMAN

> GeorgeVita άκου να δεις λοιπόν τι γίνεται! πατώντας "απάντηση στο θέμα" απ'ευθείας δεν υπάρχουν ούτε κουμπάκια ούτε τίποτα που να επιτρέπουν να κάνεις όσα περιγράφεις! Αυτό όμως που παρατήρησα είναι ότι ανοίγοντας με δεξί κλικ ακριβώς το ίδιο 'απάντηση στο θέμα' ... ανοίγεις σε άλλο παράθυρο μιά ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΛΛΗ επεξεργασία κειμένου που επιτρέπει τα πάντα! Δηλαδή για πλήρη επεξεργασία & προσθήκη αρχείων πρέπει να ανοίγω με δεξί κλικ σε νέο παράθυρο! Γιατί όλο αυτό? Θα μπορούσε να είναι η 'απάντηση στο θέμα' πλήρους επεξεργασίας & κάτω κάτω στο νήμα να υπήρχε έστω η 'γρήγορη απάντηση' αντί να πηγαίνεις πάντα σε αυτήν & μόνο με "κόλπο" να πάς στον πλήρη κειμενογράφο! Άγνωστες αι βουλέ των κυρίων!!!



Όπου "κυρίων", βάλε "admin-άδων"!

----------


## SRF

> Δεν κατάφερα να δω τα λινκ! Κάνε κι εσύ αλλαγή της επέκτασης γιατί οι τύποι των αρχείων που επιτρέπει το φόρουμ να ανεβούν είναι συγκεκριμένοι!



Δες τώρα αυτά 
Κάνε unzip και μετά μετονομασία σε pcb για να το δεις


PS αφού το είδες τώρα, αφαιρώ το αρχείο!

----------


## FILMAN

> Δες τώρα αυτά 
> Κάνε unzip και μετά μετονομασία σε pcb για να το δεις



Όμορφο! Και με ground planes! Δυστυχώς το παλιό EasyPC δεν έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα...

----------


## SRF

Μάλιστα... σαν να λέμε '29 κατασκευαστές πλυντηρίων' συνιστούν ανθρωπορούτερ τελικά! Μάλλον όλοι χειροποίητα τις κάνουμε! Γιωργορουτερ δουλεύω εγώ... δηλαδή!

----------


## cycler

Φίλιππε, μόλις είδα το Right.doc. Καταλαβαίνω τον πόνο σου!!!
Γιατί όμως μου βγάζει πολλά tracks με διακοπές; Ασυμβατότητα ή είναι κάποιο κόλπο; Δηλαδή εκεί αλλάζει σε κάποιο width που δεν το έχω σετάρει...

----------


## SRF

Ναι ήταν μιά απαίτηση που τους είπα την τέταρτη ημέρα από όταν πήρα το πρώτο Easy-PC Windows το 98! Τελικά το έφτιαξαν να γίνεται με δυό κλίκ μετά από λίγο (σε άλλες εκδόσεις ωστέ να το πληρώσω, βεβαίως βεβαίως, ως upgrade! 
Σε βλέπω σε 2-3 μήνες να μας γράφεις εδώ ότι "παιδιά έλυσα οριστικά το πρόβλημα, δουλεύω πλέον μόνο το Windows version του EasyPC"  :Lol:

----------


## cycler

Νομίζω το Boardmaker είχε εξαρχής FloodFill. Στα options των Block (F10).

----------


## FILMAN

> Μάλιστα... σαν να λέμε '29 κατασκευαστές πλυντηρίων' συνιστούν ανθρωπορούτερ τελικά! Μάλλον όλοι χειροποίητα τις κάνουμε! Γιωργορουτερ δουλεύω εγώ... δηλαδή!



Έτσι, έτσι!

----------


## SRF

Λοιπόν εντελώς πληροφοριακά το μόνο autorouter που πραγματικά με είχε εντυπωσιάσει για το πως δούλευε (ταχύτητα, απλότητα ρυθμίσεων, αποτέλεσμα) ήταν από ένα  πρόγραμμα που λεγόταν IVEX! Πάνε πολλά χρόνια (από το 2001 - 2002) που το είχα δοκιμάσει, & πλέον δεν υπάρχει καν η εταιρεία! Όμως βρήκα ένα απολύτως λειτουργικό demo του για να το δείτε αν θέλετε! Εδώ κατεβάστε το 
schematic editor 
pcb editor 
Υπάρχουν σαν ελεύθερο download από το 
http://sss-mag.com/cad.html

----------

cycler (08-04-11)

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππε, μόλις είδα το Right.doc. Καταλαβαίνω τον πόνο σου!!!
> Γιατί όμως μου βγάζει πολλά tracks με διακοπές; Ασυμβατότητα ή είναι κάποιο κόλπο; Δηλαδή εκεί αλλάζει σε κάποιο width που δεν το έχω σετάρει...



Έχεις δίκιο, τώρα το πρόσεξα... Όχι, δεν είναι κάποιο κόλπο από μέρους μου! Γιώργο (SRF) τι φταίει; Στο EasyPC DOS φαίνονται κανονικά πάντως. Με το ανάλογο ζουμ βέβαια. Α, και κάτι άλλο αν ξέρεις. Βλέπω ότι στα σημεία που διασταυρώνονται χαλκοδιάδρομοι και μεταξοτυπία, το πρόγραμμα "προτιμάει" να δείχνει τους χαλκοδιαδρόμους, ενώ εγώ θέλω το αντίθετο. Τι πρέπει να ρυθμίσω; Στο παλιό πρόγραμμα οι "διασταυρώσεις" γραμμών σε διαφορετικά layers απεικονίζονταν με ένα διαφορετικό - τρίτο - χρώμα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Νομίζω το Boardmaker είχε εξαρχής FloodFill. Στα options των Block (F10).



Στο EasyPC DOS πράγματι το F10 είναι το block mode αλλά σου δίνει δυνατότητα μόνο να αλλάξεις τις δυνατότητες "σύλληψης", π.χ. αν θα πιάνει pads, tracks (whole ή partial), symbols, text, κ.λ.π.

----------


## SRF

> Έχεις δίκιο, τώρα το πρόσεξα... Όχι, δεν είναι κάποιο κόλπο από μέρους μου! Γιώργο (SRF) τι φταίει; Στο EasyPC DOS φαίνονται κανονικά πάντως. Με το ανάλογο ζουμ βέβαια. Α, και κάτι άλλο αν ξέρεις. Βλέπω ότι στα σημεία που διασταυρώνονται χαλκοδιάδρομοι και μεταξοτυπία, το πρόγραμμα "προτιμάει" να δείχνει τους χαλκοδιαδρόμους, ενώ εγώ θέλω το αντίθετο. Τι πρέπει να ρυθμίσω; Στο παλιό πρόγραμμα οι "διασταυρώσεις" γραμμών σε διαφορετικά layers απεικονίζονταν με ένα διαφορετικό - τρίτο - χρώμα.



Τι εννοείτε διακοπτόμενα? Εγώ μιά χαρά τα βλέπω! Αν μιλάμε για αυτό που έχω κυκλώσει στην εικόνα, είναι αλλαγή track width λόγο του ότι ο FILMAN έφτιαξε πίστα ξεκινώντας αρχικά από ένα Χ pad, μετα την άφησε στον 'αέρα' και ξεκίνησε άλλη από ένα Ψ pad που τελικά την ένωσε με την προηγούμενη ακριβώς στο σημείο που αλλάζει to width της πίστας!  Αυτό έγινε εκεί! Εκτός να ηθελημένα είχε αλλάξει ενδιάμεσα το πλάτος γραμμής, πχ για να περάσει ανάμεσα από πόδια ολοκληρωμένων! 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19587 

Τώρα για το θέμα με το Silkscreen! FILMAN επειδή είναι αρχείο από το DOS τα επίπεδα είναι τυχαία βαλμένα στο βάθος οθόνης! Επέλεξε 
Settings > Layers > και ανέβασε με το UP / DOWN τα επιθυμητά LAYERS κατά την επιθυμητή σειρά! Το πάνω πάνω εμφανίζεται ώς το πιό εμπρός στην οθόνη επικαλύπτοντας σαφώς τα από κάτω! Σαν να λέμε σε ένα 3D καθόρισε το βάθος εμφάνισης του κάθε LAYER! 
Επίσης παρατήρησε τα Inner LAYERS! "2" & "3"!  αυτά είναι δημιουργήματα στο DOS που έβαζες για να φτιάχνεις επίπεδα μάσκας μάλλον! 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19588 

Έχει πολλά extra κόλπα, αλλά σου δίνουν τρελλές δυνατότητες σε σχέση με το DOS!

----------


## SRF

Τώρα είδα την δεύτερη (SMD) που είχες βάλει! Ναι βλέπω τις διακοπτόμενες πίστες! Μοιάζει να είχε ασυνέχεια στο ΝΕΤ που δημιουργήθηκε! Θα το δω λίγο μήπως καταλάβω που οφείλεται!

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... πατώντας "απάντηση στο θέμα" απ'ευθείας δεν υπάρχουν ...



Μόλις το δοκίμασα και είναι όπως το περιγράφεις στον "Βασικό επεξεργαστή κειμένου - Ενα απλό πεδίο εισαγωγής" στις προτιμήσεις χρήστη:
Πάνω δεξιά στη σελίδα επιλογή "Ρυθμίσεις" και μετά από το αριστερό μενού "Οι ρυθμίσεις μου" πατάς το "Επεξεργασία Επιλογών" (στην ομάδα "Ο λογαριασμός μου"). Μετά επιλέγεις τον επεξεργαστή κειμένου στις "Διάφορες επιλογές":

choose_editor.jpg

Η επιλογή είναι εκεί που έχω σημειώσει "1" στο συνημμένο. Η 1η και η 3η επιλογή λειτουργούν καλά. Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ την 3η επιλογή για να βλέπω τα HTML TAGS. Ο επεξεργαστής κειμένου (επιλογή 1 και 3) σε γλυτώνει και από χαμένη πληκτρολόγηση άν τύχει και φύγεις από τη σελίδα. Με "back" έχει το "πρόχειρο" πάλι.






> Γιώργο καλωσήρθες στην παρέα!



Το "2" στο συνημμένο είναι για τον Φίλιππο. Εφόσον συνήθως (99%) απαντά στα ερωτήματα είναι χρήσιμο να έχει εποπτική εικόνα του θέματος. Ο προκαθορισμένος αριθμός των 10 μηνυμάτων ανά σελίδα είναι μικρός. Εγώ έχω 40 (άν είχε μεγαλύτερο θα το έβαζα). Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι στην Discotheque του forum όπου υπάρχουν πολλά embedded video players. Αυτή η σελίδα μετατρέπεται σε benchmark για τα πισιά...

Καλώς σας βρήκα Φίλιππε από την 1η απάντηση στο θέμα αυτό!

G

----------


## SRF

Λοιπόν... 
FILMAN τα υλικά που έβαζες σε αυτήν με τα SMD είναι από βιβλιοθήκες που έφτιαξες στο DOS? Γιατί δεν τα αναγνωρίζει ως υλικά βιβλιοθηκών, & τα μετατρέπει σε απλά σχεδιαγράμματα με τα αντίστοιχα pad! Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει αν τα είχες φτιάξει στο DOS ονομάζοντάς τα με τρόπο μη συμβατό οπότε δημιουργεί τώρα απλά ένα σχεδιάγραμμα τους! Παράδειγμα, βλέπει ύπαρξη 2 Bullet pad αντικρυστά βαλμένων για να φτιαχτεί ένα παραλληλόγραμμο pad! 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19592 

Η διακοπτόμενη πίστα δεξιά μου κάνει λίγο εντύπωση! Μοιάζει σαν να είχες σχεδιάσει με πλάτος πίστας που είναι μικρότερη από το ελάχιστο minimum που έχει σαν Preset αυτήν την στιγμή το Easy-PC οπότε την εξαφανίζει 'σπάζοντας' στα δύο το ΝΕΤ! Υπάρχει μι'α ρύθμιση που μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις & ίσως να εμφανιστεί σωστά! Αν & νομίζω ότι είναι καλύτερα να κάνεις ένα ψιλο edit σύνδέωντας τα κενά & να τελειώνεις! Αν θέλεις να σου δώσω 2 Technology File που έχω καθορίσει & δουλεύω ως βάση, ένα για mm & ένα για thou.

----------


## FILMAN

> Τι εννοείτε διακοπτόμενα? Εγώ μιά χαρά τα βλέπω! Αν μιλάμε για αυτό που έχω κυκλώσει στην εικόνα, είναι αλλαγή track width λόγο του ότι ο FILMAN έφτιαξε πίστα ξεκινώντας αρχικά από ένα Χ pad, μετα την άφησε στον 'αέρα' και ξεκίνησε άλλη από ένα Ψ pad που τελικά την ένωσε με την προηγούμενη ακριβώς στο σημείο που αλλάζει to width της πίστας! Αυτό έγινε εκεί! Εκτός να ηθελημένα είχε αλλάξει ενδιάμεσα το πλάτος γραμμής, πχ για να περάσει ανάμεσα από πόδια ολοκληρωμένων! 
> (Και τα δυο αυτά που λες τα κάνω κατά κόρον. Αλλά δεν εννοούσαμε αυτό, όπως ήδη έχεις καταλάβει κι εσύ.)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19587 
> 
> Τώρα για το θέμα με το Silkscreen! FILMAN επειδή είναι αρχείο από το DOS τα επίπεδα είναι τυχαία βαλμένα στο βάθος οθόνης! Επέλεξε 
> Settings > Layers > και ανέβασε με το UP / DOWN τα επιθυμητά LAYERS κατά την επιθυμητή σειρά! Το πάνω πάνω εμφανίζεται ώς το πιό εμπρός στην οθόνη επικαλύπτοντας σαφώς τα από κάτω! Σαν να λέμε σε ένα 3D καθόρισε το βάθος εμφάνισης του κάθε LAYER! 
> Επίσης παρατήρησε τα Inner LAYERS! "2" & "3"! αυτά είναι δημιουργήματα στο DOS που έβαζες για να φτιάχνεις επίπεδα μάσκας μάλλον! 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19588 
> ...



Α, ώστε έτσι αλλάζει! Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## FILMAN

> Το "2" στο συνημμένο είναι για τον Φίλιππο. Εφόσον συνήθως (99%) απαντά στα ερωτήματα
> 
> 
> 
> είναι χρήσιμο να έχει εποπτική εικόνα του θέματος. Ο προκαθορισμένος αριθμός των 10 μηνυμάτων ανά σελίδα είναι μικρός. Εγώ έχω 40 (άν είχε μεγαλύτερο θα το έβαζα). Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι στην Discotheque του forum όπου υπάρχουν πολλά embedded video players. Αυτή η σελίδα μετατρέπεται σε benchmark για τα πισιά...
> 
> Καλώς σας βρήκα Φίλιππε από την 1η απάντηση στο θέμα αυτό!
> 
> G



Εεεεε... Η 1η σου απάντηση δεν ήταν ...σήμερα!  :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

> Λοιπόν... 
> FILMAN τα υλικά που έβαζες σε αυτήν με τα SMD είναι από βιβλιοθήκες που έφτιαξες στο DOS? 
> 
> Όχι. Είναι φτιαγμένα από pads στο layer του χαλκού και tracks και text στο layer της μεταξοτυπίας. Σε όλες μου τις πλακέτες αυτό έχω κάνει, δηλαδή και στην άλλη που είδες πρώτη. Αφού φτιάξω το εξάρτημα, στη συνέχεια με F10 - Enter - επιλογή σε πλαίσιο του εξαρτήματος - R - Esc, φτιάχνω ένα αντίγραφό του στη θέση που θέλω. Κατά συνέπεια κανένα εξάρτημα απ' αυτά που βλέπεις δεν είναι symbol.
> 
> Γιατί δεν τα αναγνωρίζει ως υλικά βιβλιοθηκών, & τα μετατρέπει σε απλά σχεδιαγράμματα με τα αντίστοιχα pad! Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει αν τα είχες φτιάξει στο DOS ονομάζοντάς τα με τρόπο μη συμβατό οπότε δημιουργεί τώρα απλά ένα σχεδιάγραμμα τους! Παράδειγμα, βλέπει ύπαρξη 2 Bullet pad αντικρυστά βαλμένων για να φτιαχτεί ένα παραλληλόγραμμο pad!
> 
> Ναι, τα συγκεκριμένα pads ακριβώς έτσι τα έχω φτιάξει!
> 
> ...



Αυτά τα κοψίματα λέει και ο cycler. Στο DOS οι διάδρομοι αυτοί εμφανίζονται χωρίς σπάσιμο. Το πάχος του συγκεκριμένου διαδρόμου είναι αν θυμάμαι καλά 10mils.

edit: Ωπ! Τώρα είδα κι άλλο λάθος στην εικόνα που έβαλες! Τα δυο αντικρυστά pad εγώ τα έχω με τις στρογγυλεμένες πλευρές προς τα έξω, ώστε να προκύπτει ένα στενόμακρο pad με στρογγυλεμένα άκρα. Αλλά το καινούριο πρόγραμμα τα δείχνει ανάποδα (με τις στρογγυλεμένες πλευρές προς τα μέσα), με αποτέλεσμα να φαίνεται ότι πρόκειται για ένα ορθογώνιο pad!

----------


## SRF

> Αυτά τα κοψίματα λέει και ο cycler. Στο DOS οι διάδρομοι αυτοί εμφανίζονται χωρίς σπάσιμο. Το πάχος του συγκεκριμένου διαδρόμου είναι αν θυμάμαι καλά 10mils.
> 
> edit: Ωπ! Τώρα είδα κι άλλο λάθος στην εικόνα που έβαλες! Τα δυο αντικρυστά pad εγώ τα έχω με τις στρογγυλεμένες πλευρές προς τα έξω, ώστε να προκύπτει ένα στενόμακρο pad με στρογγυλεμένα άκρα. Αλλά το καινούριο πρόγραμμα τα δείχνει ανάποδα (με τις στρογγυλεμένες πλευρές προς τα μέσα), με αποτέλεσμα να φαίνεται ότι πρόκειται για ένα ορθογώνιο pad!



Λοιπόν έκατσα & έκανα εισαγωγή ένα αρχείο μου από κατασκευή με το DOS, στο σημερινό που έχω! Βέβαια εγώ πάντα έφτιαχνα σύμβολα στις βιβλιοθήκες & επί DOS εποχής, & αυτά δούλευα. Κάποια θέματα που έχεις, οφείλονται & σε αυτόν το τρόπο που ακολουθούσες. Βασικά έχεις μιά πλακέτα γεμάτη pads & shapes αυτήν την στιγμή! 
Δες λίγο τι διάβασε το δικό μου από αρχείο DOS! 

Αυτό που θα δεις έχει κάποια 'περίεργα' σε πίστες που δεν υπήρχαν στο DOS!  Παρατήρησα & εγώ εδώ κάτι track width που αλλάζουν απότομα από πολύ χοντρό σε υπερβολικά ψιλό! Επίσης πήγε & ορθογώνιασε κάποιες πίστες σε διάφορα "σφιχτά" σημεία (μάλλον λόγο διαφοράς διαχείρησης του Grid)! 
Είδα άλλα σχέδια που είχα μετατρέψει μόλις πήρα το Windows version & δεν έχω τέτοια "λάθη"!

----------


## FILMAN

Το είδα... Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μια παλιότερη έκδοση για Windows είναι πιο συμβατή με την έκδοση για DOS από ότι η τελευταία έκδοση;

----------


## SRF

> Το είδα... Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μια παλιότερη έκδοση για Windows είναι πιο συμβατή με την έκδοση για DOS από ότι η τελευταία έκδοση;



FILMAN δεν είμαι σίγουρος γιατί σε αυτήν την έγινε έτσι... Νομίζω ότι κάτι είχα κάνει τότε που πήρα το Windows πρόγραμμα... γιατί θυμάμαι ότι έφτιαξα tech files με διάφορες ρυθμίσεις για να ανοίγω τα αρχεία μου σωστά! Αλλά τώρα τι είχα κάνει πριν ~12 χρόνια είναι μάλλον δύσκολο να το θυμηθώ ακριβώς.΄Άσε που τα σχέδια αυτά είναι θαμμένα πλέον σε back-up CD's!

----------


## FILMAN

Όπως και να 'χει, σε ευχαριστώ για τη συμμετοχή σου στο θέμα!

----------


## SRF

> Όπως και να 'χει, σε ευχαριστώ για τη συμμετοχή σου στο θέμα!



Λοιπόν.... για δοκίμασε να ανοίξεις το αρχείο από το EasyPC DOS με επιλογή από την λίστα τύπου των εισαγώμενων αρχείων όπως φαίνεται στην παρακάτω εικόνα! 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19660 

Και επί της ευκαιρείας πάρε & ένα PCB Technology File από εμένα που έχω διαμορφώση πλεόν ώστε να έχω & δυνατότητες σε διαχείρηση εσωτερικών κοψιμάτων πλακετών, ανεξάρτητη εκτύπωση κατ'επιλογή της αριθμοδότησης των εξαρτημάτων σε άλλο Layer αντί της μεταξοτυπίας, ανεξάρτητο επίπεδο μέτρησης διαστάσεων, κλπ, ενώ έχω καθορίσει πολλά μεγέθη πλάτους για tracks & net για POWER & SIGNAL είδη αυτών ξεκινώντας από 0.10mm μέχρι διαδοχικα αυξανόμενο εως & 35mm, vias με 0.3mm οπή, Guard spacing με πρόβλεψη ειδικά μάλιστα & για cooper poure, και πολλά άλλα... τερτίπια. 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19661 

Δες το αν σε εξυπηρετεί... για το μέλλον!

----------


## FILMAN

Γιώργο καλημέρα!

Δοκίμασα να ανοίξω το αρχείο με τον τρόπο που δείχνεις στην 1η εικόνα. Το αποτέλεσμα: Εμφανίζει τα ίδια κοψίματα στα ίδια σημεία.

Το αρχείο που μου έδωσες πώς το χρησιμοποιώ;

----------


## FILMAN

Α, το βρήκα!

----------


## SRF

Είναι αρχείο .ptf & πάει στον φάκελο των Techology Files & όχι των Examples. Μετά όταν πας να κάνεις πχ New PCB Design σε ρωτάει κάτω με ποιό Tech File θα επιλέξεις να το δημιουργήσεις. Εκεί τότε επιλέγεις από την λίστα σου, αυτό, & θα ανοίξει μετά το περιβάλλον που θα κάνεις την νέα πλακέτα σου. Αυτό το αρχείο στην ουσία καθορίζει τα διάφορα settings επιπέδων, πιστών, τρυπών, γραμματοσειρών, grid, χρωμάτων επιπέδων, κλπ! 
Πιστεύω ότι θα σου φανεί αρκετά λειτουργικό & χρήσιμο όπως το έχω διαμορφώσει.

----------


## FILMAN

Γιώργο ευχαριστώ για όλα!

----------


## Amanteous

Συγνώμη που ξεθάβω το post αυτό. Αλλά μου έχει δημιουργηθεί ένας προβληματισμός. Ένας μπάρμπας μου κάνει χρήση,χρόνια τώρα, του προγράμματος boardmaker 2 αλλά δεν μπορεί να το στείλει για εκτύπωση...
Χρησιμοποιεί windows xp. Παλιότερα το χρησιμοποιούσε χωρίς πρόβλημα αλλά του χτύπησε ο δίσκος και απο τότε που το πέρασε ξανα δεν του δίνει αυτή την δυνατότητα... Κάποιος,κάποια ιδέα;

----------


## FILMAN

Αν είναι σαν το δικό μου Easy PC για DOS, τυπώνει μόνο σε εκτυπωτή συνδεμένο σε LPT, όχι σε USB.

----------


## SRF

Επειδή κάποτε εδώ λέγαμε για autorouter...  :Biggrin:  

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31370

----------


## agis68

> Α, να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν ψάχνω viewer που να τρέχει σε DOS, αλλά σε windows (αλλιώς μάλλον δεν θα έβγαζε αρχεία .jpg). Αλλά θα πρέπει να τρέχει σε win98...



χωρίς να εχω διαβάσει παρακάτω απλα επειδη λες για DOS viewer Φιλιππε, υπαρχει το...showJPG που βλεπει τα πάντα (ακομη και αρχεια απο CAD/ 3DMAX) http://www.pictview.com/showjpg.htm

----------


## ultra

> Συγνώμη που ξεθάβω το post αυτό. Αλλά μου έχει δημιουργηθεί ένας προβληματισμός. Ένας μπάρμπας μου κάνει χρήση,χρόνια τώρα, του προγράμματος boardmaker 2 αλλά δεν μπορεί να το στείλει για εκτύπωση...
> Χρησιμοποιεί windows xp. Παλιότερα το χρησιμοποιούσε χωρίς πρόβλημα αλλά του χτύπησε ο δίσκος και απο τότε που το πέρασε ξανα δεν του δίνει αυτή την δυνατότητα... Κάποιος,κάποια ιδέα;



Χρησιμοποιω το boardmaker 1.5 εδω και 22 χρονια, και τωρα μεσω dosbox, το δουλευω απο τα xp. Για να εκτυπωσω, σωζω σε postscript και μετα μετατρεπω σε pdf.

Οπως εχει ειπωθει και παραπανω, δυστυχως μπορω να τυπωσω μονο ενα layer καθε φορα.

----------


## ΜακηςΠ

Θέλω κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να γράψω μια λέξη στο blender και να την τυπώσω. Απο εδώ, ή απο κοντά, ή από το τηλέφωνο. Γράψτε και προσωπικό. Ευχαριστώ.

----------

